# [plugin] Flash Player 9 beta

## MpJin

L'annonce ici : http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/

Un ebuild : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151894 !

Je vous laisse apprécier...

----------

## geekounet

Ha enfin ! Bien que ça soit proprio, ça sert bien parfois ... (mon côté libriste en prend encore un coup  :Embarassed:  )

Je testerai ça ce soir. Ça marche bien au moins ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Version 32 bits uniquement, mais c'est déjà ça (yaka utiliser mozilla-firefox-bin comme tout le monde)

----------

## Tom_

Il y a un ebuild dans portage.  :Wink: 

Pas de version amd64.   :Sad:  Mais à priori c'était prévu pour la version 9 (ca sera peut-être pour la beta suivante).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben je le trouve pas dans portage !!!

----------

## Tom_

Il était dispo quand j'ai synchro ce matin : http://gentoo-portage.com/net-www/netscape-flash.

Il faut juste l'unmasker.Last edited by Tom_ on Thu Oct 19, 2006 1:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Oups désolé, je viens de remarquer ma boulette, désolé, je suis un peu fatigué là !!!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Delvin

J'ai bien du flash dans firefox(-bin) sans aucun plugin installé par portage, comment ce fait-ce ?

sinon quelqu'un connait-il une page pour tester ?

----------

## Ey

Firefox te permet d'installer le plugin dans ton home (~/.mozilla/plugins). Tu n'as donc pas forcément besoin de l'ebuild.

Moi par exemple je n'ai pas eut le courage de démasquer l'ebuild, j'ai juste récupéré le plugin et je l'ai mis dans le même rep.

----------

## Bapt

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Moi par exemple je n'ai pas eut le courage de démasquer l'ebuild, j'ai juste récupéré le plugin et je l'ai mis dans le même rep.

 

J'adore parce que c'est plus simple et moins contraignant de l'unmasker que de le dl, le dépaquer et l'installer dans le rep  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah synchroniser portage .... ca prend du temps o_O'

----------

## yet_another_olivier

Je l'ai testé chez moi, hors portage, il ne marchait pas avec opéra. Par contre, il marche bien dans firefox. Et j'ai *enfin* du son lorsque je lit une vidéo en flash.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Je viens de l'installer. Ca marche, le son est enfin synchronisé avec les vidéos mais parfois se met à tourner en boucle. Encore quelques bugs qui trainent donc mais ça devrait être corrigé (enfin j'espère).

----------

## titoucha

 *yet_another_olivier wrote:*   

> Je l'ai testé chez moi, hors portage, il ne marchait pas avec opéra. Par contre, il marche bien dans firefox. Et j'ai *enfin* du son lorsque je lit une vidéo en flash.

 

Pour Opera c'est normal http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/32163-adobe-flash-linux.htm

----------

## truz

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> Je viens de l'installer. Ca marche, le son est enfin synchronisé avec les vidéos mais parfois se met à tourner en boucle. Encore quelques bugs qui trainent donc mais ça devrait être corrigé (enfin j'espère).

 +1 j'ai le pb dans Firefox et Konqueror   :Sad: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

Apparemment, le problème arrive quand le débit du net n'est pas assez important et que le tampon de donnée est vide. La solution que j'ai trouvé pour les vidéos comme sur youtube, c'est de mettre sur pause et d'attendre que toute la vidéo ait été téléchargée. Un peu contraignant, mais ça marche.

----------

## Baf le vosgien

Flash 9 marche bien chez moi, sauf sur le site affinitiz.com. Donc pour aller sur se site je suis obligé de toujours aller sur un windows!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scullder

 *yet_another_olivier wrote:*   

> Je l'ai testé chez moi, hors portage, il ne marchait pas avec opéra. Par contre, il marche bien dans firefox. Et j'ai *enfin* du son lorsque je lit une vidéo en flash.

 

Toi t'as oublié le flag oss en compilant alsa-driver   :Very Happy: 

Sinon chez moi, c'est trop lourd o_O Ca fait ramer tout firefox et c'est inutilisable.

----------

## yet_another_olivier

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Toi t'as oublié le flag oss en compilant alsa-driver

 

Bah, c'est une longue histoire. 

Grosso  modo :

J'ai une carte son de type sound blaster qui utilise le driver alsa ca0106.

Déja, avant que dmix soit mis par defaut, j'avais déja été obligé de bidouillé pour avoir le multiplexage en alsa pur.

puis j'ai du bidouillé pour l'émulation oss d'alsa pour avoir du son avec les applis n'utilisant qu'oss.

Mais pas moyen d'avoir de multiplexage avec l'émulation OSS. En fait, si j'y étais presque arrivé à un moment, je crois, mais depuis il y a eu une mise à jour d'alsa et dmix a été mis par defaut, du coup j'ai  viré mon .asoundrc tout bidouillé et bon .... marre. 

J'ai laché le truc, je ne suis vraiment pas à l'aise avec le son sous linux.

Mais bon on rencontre de moins en moins d'applis qui ne savent faire que de l'OSS et c'est tant mieux. Enfin, j'ai rien de fondamental à reprocher à OSS si ce n'est qu'une api standard à ce niveau, c'est quand même plus simple que de devoir jongler avec des applis qui utilise tantôt l'une et tantôt l'autre.

D'ailleur j'ai supposé que flash 9 n'utilisait plus OSS, mais j'ai pas verifié en fait.

De toute façon, c'est ma faute, j'aurais jamais du acheté comme ça au pif une carte son chez carrouf en me disant c'est du sound blaster, je suis tranquille. En fait cette carte utilise un chipset qui n'a pas vraiment la côte d'aprés ce que j'ai pu lire a droite et a gauche. 

C'est une "Creative Labs SB Audigy LS" exactement. 

Voili-voilou...

----------

## Scullder

 *yet_another_olivier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah, c'est une longue histoire. [...]
> 
> D'ailleur j'ai supposé que flash 9 n'utilisait plus OSS, mais j'ai pas verifié en fait.
> ...

 

ok, c'est bon, flash 9 utilise alsa  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *yet_another_olivier wrote:*   Je l'ai testé chez moi, hors portage, il ne marchait pas avec opéra. Par contre, il marche bien dans firefox. Et j'ai *enfin* du son lorsque je lit une vidéo en flash. 
> 
> Pour Opera c'est normal http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/32163-adobe-flash-linux.htm

 

Pas encore avec opera,  pas encore en 64bits,... bref c'est pas terrible tout ça...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Pas encore avec opera,  pas encore en 64bits,... bref c'est pas terrible tout ça...   

 

Adobe va devoir se mettre au 64bits rapidement, car d'après ce que j'ai lu sur W$ Vista, la version 64 et 32bits seront différentes, il y aura des fonctions dans la 32bits qu'il n'y aura pas dans la 32.

En plus crosoft à déclaré que beaucoup de nouveautés seront intégrées dans la 64 et pas dans la 32, je pense qu'ils sont entrain de pousser le 32bits dehors.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Je me permet de faire remonter le thread pour signaler que la beta 2 est dispo dans Portage.

Après quelques tests, ça a l'air beaucoup plus stable même si j'ai encore quelques onglets très longs à fermer (et c'est un peu pénible).

----------

## UB|K

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Version 32 bits uniquement, mais c'est déjà ça (yaka utiliser mozilla-firefox-bin comme tout le monde)

 

pas comme tout le monde: on peut utiliser un plugin 32bit dans un firefox 64bit grâce à nspluginwrapper. Bon, ça plante de temps en temps mais si on utilise en plus flashblock afin de limiter utilisation de flash au strict nécessaire, ça passe...

----------

